# Request a flavor



## RiaanRed (15/5/16)

Hi All
I was wondering if there is a possibility to add a "Flavor Request" from the major mixers?
so you ask them for a specific flavor and if there is enough interest in a flavor they can mix it?
I will even be the tester for the requested flavor.


----------



## Nailedit77 (15/5/16)

What flavour?


----------



## RiaanRed (15/5/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> What flavour?


Well I have a few.... 
Bubblegum Steri Stumpie
Cream Soda Steri Stumpie
Toffee Steri Stumpie
MAYNARDS Sweets Fruity Funny Faces
Nutella Pancakes
Magnum Ice Cream - Almond
Willards Cheas Naks


----------



## Jakey (15/5/16)

RiaanRed said:


> Well I have a few....
> Bubblegum Steri Stumpie
> Cream Soda Steri Stumpie
> Toffee Steri Stumpie
> ...


Haha I just cant see myself vaping a cheesenaks flavout. Rest sound good though. Good luck in your search

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RiaanRed (15/5/16)

Jakey said:


> Haha I just cant see myself vaping a cheesenaks flavout. Rest sound good though. Good luck in your search


LOL I had to through a salty flavor in there. I have to try it

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Jakey (15/5/16)

A salted macadamian / almond ice cream flavour doesnt sound bad.... Theres only one juive ive tasted that had a hint of sea salt in it. Was interesting....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/5/16)

You can always go to evolution vape they mix flavours on the spot for you.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/5/16)

Heres a link 
http://www.evolutionvape.co.za/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RiaanRed (15/5/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Heres a link
> http://www.evolutionvape.co.za/


Thank You very much!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/5/16)

RiaanRed said:


> Thank You very much!



Only a pleasure bud.


----------



## Silver (16/5/16)

RiaanRed said:


> Hi All
> I was wondering if there is a possibility to add a "Flavor Request" from the major mixers?
> so you ask them for a specific flavor and if there is enough interest in a flavor they can mix it?
> I will even be the tester for the requested flavor.



Have moved this to the "who has stock" subforum for you @RiaanRed 
In this area, vendors can engage directly with responses to requests if they choose to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RiaanRed (16/5/16)

Silver said:


> Have moved this to the "who has stock" subforum for you @RiaanRed
> In this area, vendors can engage directly with responses to requests if they choose to


Thank you very much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (17/5/16)

I have vaped Nutella already 

JsPLAYn'z VAPEquarters


----------

